# Hard Disk under threat? system restarts automatically



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 6, 2015)

i have a laptop from my friend and its giving issues . heres a crystaldiskinfo shot *i.imgur.com/nVbdCAO.png Help guyz ASAP if i should change the HDD or not ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

It could be a hard disk issue but that's rare and unlikely .. Do you get a BSOD ? If so, can you post the exact error message or even better, a picture of the BsoD ..
If your PC just auto restarts, go to Advanced System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Under Startup And Recovery, Click Settings and Uncheck Automatically Restart in the next window...
The next time you get a BSOD, post the error message..
Also, while  you are at it, download BlueScreen view and install it


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry, the Laptop doesnt restarts it shuts down. And no there is now BSOD but the Hard Disk has a ticking sound sometimes and it Shuts Down.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

Does it shutdown as soon as you hear the ticking noise ? 
Also, keep a close eye on temps when it restarts... 
For further testing, i suggest, you download the ubuntu distro iso from the official website, flash a pendrive with it and boot ubuntu from the pendrive.. Then check if your PC still shuts down..Also try removing your HDD completely(or disabling it in BIOS if your BIOS supports it), and then booting into your PC.. if it still shuts down, rest assured, it was  not a HDD problem in the first place
Also, if you have access to any other 2.5 inch HDD Laying around, you could try the same and install it in your laptop


----------



## DK_WD (Jan 9, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Sorry, the Laptop doesnt restarts it shuts down. And no there is now BSOD but the Hard Disk has a ticking sound sometimes and it Shuts Down.



Hi nikhilsharma007nikx,

I am glad to help you out. Based on your post, It may be a hardware issue. I’d suggest you a general article, It may help to identify if the noise or sound is normal.
How to tell if the noise or sound the drive is making is normal.

If you found the sound is abnormal, I’d recommend you to make a backup with recovery softwares. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## patkim (Jan 12, 2015)

With Toshiba HDD failures happening in succession (2 new HDDs failed in just 2 years span) in my Sony laptop, it’s hard for me to take it as a coincidence and I have somehow lost my ability to think rationally when it comes to Toshiba HDDs.
Here’s an archived snap of one of my Toshiba HDDs that developed over 16K bad sectors in just 49 Days (as in length of ON time & not calendar days) of usual operating.


While the problem might be elsewhere, make sure you or your friend regularly take back up of important data if any, come what may.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 12, 2015)

With that screenshot, you have 338 (1*256 + 5*16 + 2*1) bad sectors in the drive. better get it RMA'd. The drive is doomed.


----------



## jollym124 (Feb 3, 2015)

Re: Hard Disk under threat? system restarts automatically

You said ticking sound there are many reasons for sound. It may be due to drivers or sometimes due to mechanical fault in the HD itself.I suggest you to please show your drive problem to some expert and if possible take backup of your data before you lose anything.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 4, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi nikhilsharma007nikx,
> 
> I am glad to help you out. Based on your post, It may be a hardware issue. I’d suggest you a general article, It may help to identify if the noise or sound is normal.
> How to tell if the noise or sound the drive is making is normal.
> ...



Really appreciate your posts on all things HDD  Keep going.

Coming back on topic, take an immediate backup of important data and RMA the drive.


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 4, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Really appreciate your posts on all things HDD  Keep going.



Hey thanks buddy! Sure, helping people here is one part of my job but Digit is one of the communities that makes me love doing what I do


----------



## $hadow (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah better RMA it soon.


----------

